

Ask HN: what are your favorite JavaScript APIs? - Tichy

I'll start a new project for a client soon, and my task will probably be to design a JavaScript API. So I gathered it might be a good idea to look at some existing ones for inspiration. There are so many possibilities in setting up a JavaScript framework (from very "perly' to very 'javay') so  I wonder what most people prefer.
======
bdfh42
What would your JavaScript API be an API to? Or alternately what language
would be calling the JavaScript API and why?

~~~
Tichy
I think it is for serving ads - or describing multimedia ads. Not sure yet.

Could be called from a variety of environments.

